# A Code Raid?



## jar546 (Oct 24, 2012)

[h=1]*Official says code problems fixed at Southington restaurant that draws crowds, police attention*[/h]



> SOUTHINGTON — The deputy fire marshal said Tuesday that all fire and electrical code violations have been addressed at Machiavelli’s Italian Restaurant following last weekend’s raid.
> 
> Deputy Fire Marshal Hal Ballard, who was on the scene for the raid early Saturday morning, inspected the 75 Center St. restaurant again on Monday. He said the emergency lights and electrical problems were fixed. The back door, which on Saturday was dead-bolted and padlocked in violation of the fire code, was functioning as an exit again, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2012)

Hunh.....Maybe that's why I don't go down there....


----------

